# Celaya | Mexico



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

The city, founded in January First 1571, served as a strategic base for Spain for protection against invasions with the name of "Villa de Selaia".
Still preserves magnificent buildings from the virreinal period and the Porfiriato like the icon if the city "La Bola de Agua"

Below I show you some photos of the city


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome Pics. Celaya looks fantastic!


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot, I´ll be posting pics, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Loretto´s house


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Carmen´s church










Merced church










Obelisk


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Celaya´s Obelisk


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Carmen´s Church









Merced clock towers


















Morelos market









3th Order temple


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

San Francisco


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW the churches and the colonial buildings are like a cupcake just delicious!!!!


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

I´m really surprised to find you in this thread, thanks a lot buddy!!!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Long life to this thread!!

:rock:


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Nikkodemo.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Allende´s city park


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Majestic, simply majestic pics.

:applause:


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Aguila









TelMex









Torre Girsa -Casa Inn


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

DeCasa









Torre Campanario de San Francisco.









Huerto del Carmen


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Aguila del monumento a la Independencia










Detalle de la fachada de San Francisco









Pequeña cupula de San Francisco, Casona de la Alameda en medio y al fondo Gamesa.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Andador Gongora









La Merced y el MAC









Criptas de El Carmen


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Vista de atrdecer









Edificio del centro









Entradas a las criptas


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Detalle del edificio









Museo Oc. Oc.









Escalinatas de las criptas


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Edificios del Oriente


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Obelisco


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templo de la Merced



El Carmen .


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Scroll-------


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

347


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

San Francisco









Portal









Monumento a Francisco Eduardo Tresguerras


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Festival de Cata y Maridaje









Mariachis


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Andador Santa Cecilia 









Portal (no recuerdo el nombre)


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Musicos del quiosco del Jardin Principal









Globos


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Arboledas


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Torres a lo lejos









MAC 









Telmex y edificios pequeños.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Torre Girsa y Casa Inn










Mercado Morelos , Campanario de San Agustin.









IMSS y Universidad de Guanajuato campus ll


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Al poniente









Templo de El Carmen









A Cortazar


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

La Merced y el Obelisco









Linda postal del centro









El Buen tono


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

La Torre









La Piedad, Santiaguito y San Antonio.









San Miguel









MAC


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Hotel Mexico Plaza.
De aqui se alcanza a ver Roque










Transito cuidando de los corredores









Templo del Carmen


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Metropolis









La torre









Antenas


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Edificio de Direccion de Obras Publicas en Av. Lazaro Cardenas









Telmex









Boulevard


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Departamentos TVO









La harinera y zona industrial, al fondo se aprecio DeAcero, corrijanme si no es asi, de culquier modo es una mega fabrica.









Amaneciendo









Cerro Pelon


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Esta foto en lo personal me gusta mucho.
La zona de bares, antros, botaneros de la ciudad.










Eje Juan Pablo ll









Nuevo edificio de CONAGUA


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Palas Atenea Celaya





































Monumento al trabajo ,Celaya.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Carmen Church


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Calzada Independencia


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

414


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Comment ¡¡


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Celaya historic center looks nice, but the city itself still needs to progress more


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you for the comment


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

-


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Monterroso (proyecto)


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos but you should edit them now by adding their credits, source of these photos. Thanks


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice photos but you should edit them now by adding their credits, source of these photos. Thanks


All this pics are mine, I have to write that in each one?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mdjg said:


> All this pics are mine, I have to write that in each one?


If those photos are yours, then the best position of this thread is in "Urban Showcase". Do you want to move your thread into this forum?


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> If those photos are yours, then the best position of this thread is in "Urban Showcase". Do you want to move your thread into this forum?


Yes, please.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

476


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

All right, I can post more pics of Celaya from flickr, let me collect them.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Celaya:*


Templo Nuestra Señora de la Merced,Celaya,Estado de Guanajuato,México por Catedrales e Iglesias, en Flickr


Celaya-presidencia por gib_l, en Flickr


Templo Nuestra Señora de la Merced,Celaya,Estado de Guanajuato,México por Catedrales e Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Nikkodemo.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Interior de la capilla


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Estas me gustaron mucho, podrian pasar perfectamente como portada de una pelicula de terror


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

116


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

64


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice place, beautiful churches!


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Nice place, beautiful churches!


Thanks a lot


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Torres Ventura, ya comenzaran pronto con la construccion de la 2a.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya estan colocando mas vigas, al parecer no sera una construccion ni muy grande ni muy alta, pero a ver con que nos sorprenden


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Un pilon.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Aqui unas de la reunion pasada...


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Catedral y la Alameda


Cúpulas y al fondo el Casa INN


Esta chimenea nunca la habia visto, desconosco de que sera, por lo menos de la fabrica de textiles Zempoala, no es.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

In Fraganti


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Algunas postales de la ciudad.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templo de El Carmen y edificio La Torre al fondo.



Naturaleza en la ciudad, quiza no es el concepto que todo mundo tiene sobre naturaleza pero la foto me gusto.



Un contraluz de el templo de El Carmen y al fondo el templo de La Merced.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templo de El Corazon de Maria



Templo de La Merced y al fondo el edificio de La Molinera.



Atardeciendo..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Al ver esto me llene de emoción, nunca la conocí, sabia de su existencia pero no la ubicación exacta, al verla no dude en tomarle fotos. 
Pensé que ya no existía.

Alguien la ubica?


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Ex-Convento de La Purisima Concepcion.



Herreria en la Alameda.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templo de El Carmen




Cúpula de La Merced


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Velaria.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Un pequeño y mal enfocado update (debido a la rápida velocidad del vehículo)

Lo que al parecer sera algún tipo de oficinas o quizá una escuela. Junto al CCC


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Una de hace rato...


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Celaya


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Asi va el estacionamiento en donde antiguamente estaba Galerias del Centro.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Hotel Casa Inn, Torre Girsa y Hospital San Jose.



Hospital San Jose.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Cupula de el templo de El Carmen



Honda


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Imagenes que el buen Joako nos comparte....


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templo de El Carmen.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Tocando el cielo..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Torre Ventura vistas desde el centro y con 75x de zoom.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templo de San Francisco- Celaya​
En el año de 1571, los frailes franciscanos lograron que el virrey Martín Enríquez de Almanza les otorgara preferencia en la traza de la fundación. Para ello les donó un terreno, parte del cual fue ocupado por el templo y el convento y el resto destinado a huerta, que abarcaría lo que ahora son las calles de Morelos y Madero, hasta la transversal de Tenochtitlán.

Primeramente se construyó un sencillo recinto religioso, junto con cuartos de adobe que formaban las celdas del monasterio, para edificar un colegio de religiosos. 

En los primeros años del siglo XVII, el acaudalado celayense Pedro Núñez de la Rioja dejó sus bienes a los franciscanos, para la continuación de los trabajos del colegio, cuyo funcionamiento fue concedido el 15 de octubre de 1624 por el Papa Urbano VIII, iniciándose los estudios el 8 de noviembre de 1638 (la donación de Núñez de la Roja explicaría asimismo la gran superficie del terreno correspondiente).

En 1682 se demolió la antigua iglesia y el 2 de febrero de 1683 se colocó la primera piedra del nuevo templo de San Francisco; el 30 de mayo se concluyó la majestuosa torre. 

El 17 de noviembre de 1725 el colegio franciscano recibió el título de Real y Pontificia Universidad, dotándosele de una selecta y nutrida biblioteca.

En 1818 el arquitecto Tresguerras levantó los altares que ornamentan el templo, y en 1857, el guardián en turno, fray Mariano Sánchez, ordenó la construcción de la actual cúpula, derribando la existente; a él se debe también la terminación de la fachada que proyectara Tresguerras y que por su muerte quedara inconclusa

El cimborrio (cuerpo que sirve de base a la cúpula) es majestuoso y artístico: ocho pares de columnas adosadas de orden corintio sostienen el cornisamento en que descansa la cúpula elíptica, de 30 metros de altura. 

La frente principal del templo mira al sur con una fachada de orden jónico: la forman cuatro columnas de grandes dimensiones que sostienen el cornisamento y frontón circular, el que termina en un promontorio de nubes sobre el que descansa una estatua que representa la religión. Por entre las columnas de la fachada aparecen las puertas que dan acceso al templo.

Las dimensiones del templo son 66.50 metros de largo desde el dintel de la puerta principal hasta el presbiterio; por 11 metros de ancho y 17 metros de altura del pavimento a las bóvedas y una altura total de 67 metros hasta la linternilla de la torre.

El plano tiene la figura de cruz latina. El altar mayor es de orden compuesto y de aspecto hermoso y bien proporcionado: consta de seis columnas estriadas y seis pilastras, que encierran tres grandes nichos; el del centro, protegido por cristales guarda el más grande tesoro que Celaya tiene: la sagrada imagen de la Purísima Concepción, su Patrona y Reina.







Despues seguire trayendoles mas informacion relevante de mi estudio de los templos.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

La Merced al atardecer.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

El Quiosco del Jardin.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Aqui les comparto una serie de fotos del desfile de Catrinas de el dia de ayer..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Una imagen de un angulo poco conocido de El Carmen.... Imagen de sus contrafuertes que daban hacia el Parian..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Tocando el cielo..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Continuan los trabajos en el Museo de Arte Octavio Ocampo.
Aqui se pueden observar las escaleras y su herreria de el 3er piso.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya con esta acabo...


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Altar a Herminio Martinez, en la casa del Cronista donde paso sus ultimos años de vida.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Los 4 edificios del Poniente... solo que uno en verdad esta muuuy chaparro y casi no sale en las fotos..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Detalles de cantera que son mudos testigos de la ciudad.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templo del Corazon de Maria, uno de los templo mas sencillos del Centro Historico pero su historia y sus detalles interiores lo hacen una delicia para visitar.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Celaya , la Bella..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Un pequeño adelanto de lo que viene....

El majestuoso templo de El Carmen


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Convento Carmelita.





Y un plus...


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templus Magnificus



Cupulis Magestuosis


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Organo Monumental 



Vista desde el balaustrado del coro .


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Con esto termina mi recorrido fotografico por el balaustrado interior del carmen.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Andador Corregidora visto desde el punto contrario al que todos lo hacen.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Templo de San Agustin.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Nuestro skyline historico (bueno faltan otros 3 grandes)


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Buenos dias mi gente linda..

Monumento a Ignacio Allende .


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya que estamos con el distribuidor.... en esta , los que sabemos de su existencia y forzando un poco la vista podemos observar que se alcanzaba a apreciar el puente de Moja (contracción de Moja Nalgas) Obra del arquitecto celayense Francisco Eduardo Tresguerras, donde señalaba la delimitacion entre Apaseo el Grande y Celaya dándote la bienvenida a la antes mencionada sobre el Camino Real.(Hoy en dia esta en los territorios de Apaseo.



Puente de Moja


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

De hecho en el centro de Celaya, abundaron las plazas y espacios publicos, pero lamentablemente ya no queda ninguna mas que las antes mencionadas por ti...
En la mayoria de las plazas que hubo, fueron construidos mercados.

Por citar algunos..

*Plaza de La Cruz*: La Plaza mas grande que tuvo Celaya , inclusive llego a tener un paredón, en este mismo fue fusilado Albino Garcia.
En esta plaza se construyo el Mercado Morelos.

Foto No disponible

*Plaza de San Agustin* : Plaza tambien de gran tamaño, en esta plaza fue constuido el Mercado Hidalgo.
En donde actualmente es el Jardin Allende , alli fue el camposanto de San Agustin, alli fue enterrado moribundo Tresguerras.

Derecha de la foto....




*Plaza de La Merced*: En esta otra Plaza fue construido el Mercado 5 de Febrero.


Foto no disponible.

*Jardin del niño Artillero*

Aun costado de el templo de El Carmen, fue donado para ser escuela.



*El Parian*: Hermoso Mercado de Cantera estilo netamente Neoclasico,a un costado de el templo de El Carmen destruido , despues fue el Jardin de Tresguerras (aun hay una placa con el nombre del jardin en una pared del templo) y tiempo despues fue donado para otra escuela.



Despues de destruir los pilares de cantera.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

La imagen de los diagramas sobrepuesta pues no tengo... esperemos a que el buen Raul Cardona (raqro) nos ayude con esto..

Pero tengo una imagen que facil nos puede dar una ayudadita.

Por la perspectiva, mientras mas alejado este un objeto mas pequeño debe de salir... ahora notese la altura de las torres de TelMex comparado con San Francisco y comparen este ultimo con el edificio Tol-Ce, de 8 pisos.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Hablando de el Hotel Gomez, aquí unas fotos del interior..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Un poquito del recorrido en el aeropuerto..

Gracias a las facilidades de J Gabriel.

Listos para surcar los cielos...



Rototek en Celaya


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Buenos dias mi gente linda..

Monumento a Ignacio Allende .


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

edited


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Nuevos updates..

Paseo Madero.

Farolas tipo las de paseo Guadalupe junto al Santuario.




Los nuevos arbotantes (al parecer seran eso) .


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Paseo Guadalupe.

Ya con la colocación de bolardos.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Tambien ya estan levantando parte del andador Perfecto I. Aranda. (San Francisco)







Desconosco si vayan a quitarle el porfido y ponerle granito ... aunque lo que me gustaria , es que alumbraran los arcos en la noche..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

En la parte de Venustiano Carranza


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Bueno , aqui las fotos de el encuentro de Escoltas y Bandas de Guerra en el ITR.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Esta es otra...
No creo que se haya llevado a cabo pues faltan 3 meses para la supuesta entrega.

Plaza Comercial Celaya Gto. frente Ford Montes " *Entrega Feb 2015*".

Plaza comercial en desarrollo anclada con un OFFICEMAX en La Av. Adolfo Lopez Mateos 













Esta imagen que me paso ayer Escalante.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Escalante me compartió un link donde vienen unos renders de unas plazas proyectadas... aquí se las muestro:

Anclada con AURRERA (al parecer, estará aun costado de esta)

La primera...

Proyecto de Plaza Comercial en Central de Abastos Celaya


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Esta pic es del Sabadrink , después de ir al resto del hotel, la tuve que tomar rapido para que no me vieran los guardias.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Construccion de lo que tiene toda la pinta de una escuela, justo a un costado de el Centro de Convenciones.







Al parecer están levantando mas castillos.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya comenzaron a derribar los pocos locales comerciales que quedaban en Galerías del Centro, aquí la incógnita es .. Si van a construir unos locales ( como me habían comentado antes) o sera todo el terreno completamente estacionamiento.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Volviendo a los trabajos en las construcciones de la ciudad.

Es en este espacio de Roque en donde estan proyectados 5 edificios de lo cuales ya esan construidos 2 y en construccion otro mas.



Este es el proyecto..



Entrada para autobuses


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Los dos ya constuidos y en servicio



Y este otro en construccion.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Aqui mismo en Roque, en esta parte de la escuela, justo pegado al Inifap , estan proyectados otros edificios.



Estos..


Y por ultimo una imagen de la maqueta de la escuela.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Y sigue el levantamiento del suelo en el Andador Perfecto Aranda.
Ya van con rumbo a San Francisco .


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Espero que se extiandan hasta la Calzada Independencia y levanten ese adoquin impermeabilizado jajaja que pusieron ..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Espero que se extiandan hasta la Calzada Independencia y levanten ese adoquin impermeabilizado jajaja que pusieron ..


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Aqui unas fotografias detras de camaras de la reunion de ayer.

Racortes (Izquierda) raqro (derecha) GC07 (fondo)


GC07


Raqro, Racortes , Gc07 y Arreguinr de espaldas

Notese los estragos de una de tantas fallas geologicas que pasan por la ciudad.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Buscando un mejor angulo


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Asi va la construccion de el tercer edificio del ITR


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Tecnologico de Roque


Alberca y fosa para clavados.



Construccion de la segunda cafeteria.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Estadio de futbol del ITR





Jardinera de el primer nuevo edificio.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Dos de los 5 ediificios proyectados para esa zona.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Quiosco de Roque.


----------

